# how do i keep down the size of the spawn?



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I really want to breed my betas, but since I don't have room for over 200 baby fish, I need to keep the size of the spawn down. Maybe 10 to 20 babies at the most. I would probably keep 2 -4 and relocate the others. I just can't handle 200+ baby fish. I know one of my friend wants one, and another 2. if I had a group of 20, kept 4 females and a male, thats 15 left, If the 2 friends take 3 in all, that would leave me with twelve baby betas. Any ideas as to what to do with my baby fish? ( tips please on breeding):--(


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha good luck with that! You cant "Downsize" babies! You either can afford to breed bettas, or you cant.

Thats like telling a pregnant mom to stop being pregnant.

sorry if i came off as rude!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Totally fine! I was thinking after they embraced, and the male collected about 10 eggs, I could take the female out?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

hmm i have never heard of that, but that may be possible... i wonder how many ill effects it would cause the female though..


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Lol you dont downsize.. I wouldn't even attempt to breed until you have the resources and knowledge.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Where did you get your bettas from that you plan on breeding.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

If I were you I would wait until you are older and have a home of your own. Right now you don't even have control over your relatives harming your fish!


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

OMG STUMPY IS SO ADORABLE! Sorry off topic...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Look, breeding isn't simple as 1,2, and 3. You'd have to research and research to find what spawning method you're going to use. Do your Bettas even have proper form? Or are their tail types different? Do you have all the fry foods as planned? Or even all the jars for the males and aggressive females? Fish are fish. They lay eggs. That can go over 500! You shouldn't breed yet. I'm still researching on form and I highly doubt you even know what stunt hormones are..


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok. I got my betas from walmart, and all i have gotten I have quarantined to make sure they were healthy. I have a
had a betta die from a un known cause... think grandma killed him by forgetting to put conditioner in the water after cleaning his tank while i has on vacation.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

bryanacute said:


> Ok. I got my betas from walmart, and all i have gotten I have quarantined to make sure they were healthy. I have a
> had a betta die from a un known cause... think grandma killed him by forgetting to put conditioner in the water after cleaning his tank while i has on vacation.


That's exactly my point. Please don't breed. You need to learn all you can about breeding for the next few years, get some knowledge under your belt. Then, if your home is safe from those who would harm your fish, only then you can think about breeding.

Please don't breed now.





Eggbert said:


> OMG STUMPY IS SO ADORABLE! Sorry off topic...


 heehee, thanks!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Do they have proper form? No bent spines, proper ray countings, sharp edges? Are they different tail types? And if you go on vacation a lot, then breeding has no place in your head. Breeding can cost over thousands of dollars just because of the fishes' well being. Don't get me started on shipping costs. It takes money, time, and space to breed these fish. And if you don't have enough of each, then breeding *any* animal is not right for you.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

ok...... bit of a temper..... and i have been researching this. Its best if i just dont breed and start a sorority tank. thank u


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Any betta you buy from walmart petco/smart probably will never breed. Its possible but very difficult. If you want to do this you should talk to a breeder and probably get your bettas from hm/her for there better genes.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Not to be off rude, I'm just blunt when I want points across. 
Sororities are fun, I'm cycling my tank for one soon.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

bryanacute said:


> ok...... bit of a temper..... and i have been researching this. Its best if i just dont breed and start a sorority tank. thank u


Look into joining the IBC, maybe you can find a mentor in your area and learn directly from an established breeder.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't feel bad or discouraged...you need more time and personal space =)


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

"Any betta you buy from walmart petco/smart probably will never breed. Its possible but very difficult."
Sorry,but that is not correct.
They will breed as well as a $100.00 pair from a breeder and they are not anymore difficult.
My first spawn was from a pair from Petco,after conditioning they gave a good spawn and I ended up giving away 20 and selling anouther 30.
Is it a good idea to spawn a petstore Betta,probably not,but it is not any harder.
I retired the 2 that gave me my first spawn and have since aquired better quality Bettas.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah… I don't buy from breeders ( even though they have good fish) but I rescue betas…


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

That's why I said "probably" and "possible"....smh


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well… @Eggbert, I have decided to make as many betas I can have a good life, which means no breeding for now.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Outside of killing 200+ baby fish there is no downsizing a spawn. I agree with everyone. It's best to wait. This is another reason why I would never breed betta, you just can't simply find that many fish, not even 60-50 fish good homes because there are not that many good homes currently looking for fish. Maybe if you have great fish you can sell off some for breeders and maybe another handful to nice people but in the end most would be sent to petshops and basically sent to their death. This is why I like my mice so much more, smaller number of offspring and easier to find homes for among the show mouse world.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I think you should not take the female out even tough you wanted a small spawn.
My first spawn contains 200< eggs and only about 10 survived.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh!! Ok! I am hunting for females for my girls tank. I'm researching breeding. Is it all right 2 put different types of tailed females together?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You can downsize a spawn.. breeders do it often. Called culling.. you are basically killing the babies you don't want. Not easy to do, and something I don't look forward to.

In order to properly spawn and raise the fry to adulthood while keeping them healthy you are looking to spend a few hundred dollars at the least - my first set up (to breed 2 spawns) cost over $900, and that was me going as cheap as I dared. Not to mention the hours a day you will need to spend raising even 20 of those guys. Is 20 bettas worth the price it will cost to set up breeding (and the rise in electric bill as you will have to keep them all warm in their separated jars), and the time it will take out of your day to do the work needed?
If not, then I say don't attempt. Even when all prepared it may take multiple times to get a spawn out of your pair.. it's not worth it if you only want a few babies. It's not worth the money, time and the lives of all those you will kill for fish that you won't be able to sell for $3. 

Nothing wrong with starting out with petshop bettas, many have and over generations produced show quality bettas.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

keep in mind breeding IS NOT cheap, and is VERY time-consuming. I wouldnt breed if i were you.

BTW, the people on here aren't trying to be rude, we are just giving you are honest opinions/experience like YOU asked. Good luck!

For the record, i got my baby HMDT from Petsmart, and MANY people have already told me he has perfect finnage and form for breeding, but he was a REALLY RARE find keep in mind...


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Oh!! Ok! I am hunting for females for my girls tank. I'm researching breeding. Is it all right 2 put different types of tailed females together?


Yes, you can most definately put different tail type females together. I love sororities, I love watching mine. 

Do you have some sort of live food culture to feed your babies? If you're seriously wanting to breed, then start there. Make sure this is all okay with whoever you're living with. My BF is creeped out by my containers of banana worms. 

Of course it's possible to downsize a spawn. Just humanely kill them. It's more likely that since you're a first time breeder that you won't get numbers close to 200. Maybe you will be lucky and only get a small number. However, be prepared to cull the bettas you don't want and can't find homes for. You can always offer them here in the classified section.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok! Thanks 4 ur help, no need to post in this thread anymore


----------

